
Decoding old Nibs: A sad tale of vendor lock-in and abandonment - ingve
http://www.mulle-kybernetik.com/weblog/2015/decoding_nibs_into_objective_.html
======
Pinatubo
I think an introductory paragraph for those unfamiliar with Nibs would help
this article.

~~~
iokevins
Agreed. Via Wikipedia, "Nib, the generic name assigned to .nib and .xib files,
short for NeXT Interface Builder, the default file format for Apple's
Interface Builder." More:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_Builder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_Builder)

------
terhechte
If ibtool still allows you to convert your nibs to xibs, then you can try to
play around with this:

[https://github.com/robiculous/scxib](https://github.com/robiculous/scxib)

It converts XIB files to a custom json format for a dead javascript
application. You could modify the json to suit your needs and would then have
the UI structure you desired at the end of the post.

~~~
iokevins
I think OP had the same idea, but ibtool seems to report, "EOAspectConnector
connections are not supported by Interface Builder 3.0."

